# My 2008 F350 With Hide Away Strobes



## Propony (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey All,

New to this site...i have been lurking for awhile and decided to register today. We just completed the install of my hide away strobes in my 2008 F350 tonight. Fronts just in the parking lights, Rears in the back up lights and cargo lights.
















Cant wait for snow now....its in the forecast for tomorrow but the ground temp is still 47 degree's.......


----------



## Outd00r Maint.. (Nov 17, 2009)

nice job

how do i add those in the tail lights...i want to put some on my 09 f350 but dont really know i should


----------



## FEFMedia (Sep 17, 2009)

Looks really good. let me know if you get flash back when the plow is on.. only reason i havent done it on mine.

Is that a magnetic rotator on top? Looks like the same one i have Whelen


----------



## Propony (Nov 26, 2009)

Yepper the Rotator is a Magnetic Suction Mount (24" Blaze Bar). No flash back problems when I had it out last night, I was worried about the same thing so I decided to give it a test. Need to see what happens in falling snow conditions. I did have the fronts and rears wired to two seperate switches so I can use them independently. Wired into upfitter switches on dash.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

How hard was it to install them in your upper bed lights

Looks good


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

You will be seen coming a mile away.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

That actually looks pretty nice. Good job. Which light is that on top exactly?


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

Where did you run the wire for the Top Mount stop light? I have the whelen vertexes installed in all the other same places and I want to put them in the there too but didn't know the best route for the wires. Thanks for the videos.....you look great....maybe I'll see you around, I am from the Plainfield / Joliet area.


----------



## Propony (Nov 26, 2009)

Fire_n_Ice;879257 said:


> Where did you run the wire for the Top Mount stop light? I have the whelen vertexes installed in all the other same places and I want to put them in the there too but didn't know the best route for the wires. Thanks for the videos.....you look great....maybe I'll see you around, I am from the Plainfield / Joliet area.


The wires for the Cargo lite can be accessed from inside the truck... we didnt have to take the headliner out, we were able to sneek the wires between the edge of the headliner and the trim and ran them down the interior piller by the back window. The piller trim did come off. If you take the cargo light housing off and poke around a bit, youll see its no big deal. I did keep the factory wires and sockets for the cargo lights stuffed in the roof in case I ever want to put them back, just took the lamps out and taped up the sockets.

The brand of strobes I used are "ECCO" #ECC-9460-1, I chose this brand because the head unit is epoxy sealed for exterior mounting. In the 2008 F350 their is no space to mount the units in the cab or under the hood, so we mounted them under the cab to the inside of the frame rail. We used weather tight heat shrinks on all soldeired connections for the power and ground. We also Silconed the heck out of the plugs into the head unit even thought the manufacture uses wheather tight connectors, just to be safe.


----------



## Propony (Nov 26, 2009)

JeffNY;878486 said:


> That actually looks pretty nice. Good job. Which light is that on top exactly?


Its an "ECCO" Blaze Rotator (belt driven - quite)....very bright. I didnt want the LED Strobe bar because they dont make any heat and tend to get snow covered while plowing. The Halogen Rotator makes plenty of heat to keep the lens snow free.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

Propony;879292 said:


> In the 2008 F350 their is no space to mount the units in the cab or under the hood, so we mounted them under the cab to the inside of the frame rail. We used weather tight heat shrinks on all soldeired connections for the power and ground. We also Silconed the heck out of the plugs into the head unit even thought the manufacture uses wheather tight connectors, just to be safe.


OMG......... newer trucks?....plenty of room..

supplies outside IMO are never a good idea......EVER....no mater what.....

PICTURES PLEASE.....of the supply....


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

looks stout......but man...i dunno.......keep us posted....in 2012 i'll eat my words if it still works..


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

So, does anyone know if there is room in there to put the Vertexes in and still utilize the factory wiring....and if so where is the best spot to drill the hole. 
Also, does anyone have a good price on the amber Vertexes?
And Dissociative (or anyone else in IL), do you know what IL law is regarding white (clear) strobes in the rear? I have clear Vertexes in the reverse lights and I do have them flash simultaneously. Is this ok? And lastly when I mounted the ambers in the front turns I had to drill through a double wall but I siliconed around the lighthead itself and I just found moisture in both lenses...do I have to completely fill in the outerwall to prevent this? And should I attempt to dry out 1st or will it eventually dry out? (May be a dumb question ? But I am truly a novice and DIYer)......sorry for the long post.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

Fire_n_Ice;879789 said:


> So, does anyone know if there is room in there to put the Vertexes in and still utilize the factory wiring....and if so where is the best spot to drill the hole.


 i can put vertex in any place you name....



Fire_n_Ice;879789 said:


> Also, does anyone have a good price on the amber Vertexes?


sure, don't pay more than 65.00 for them.



Fire_n_Ice;879789 said:


> And Dissociative (or anyone else in IL), do you know what IL law is regarding white (clear) strobes in the rear? I have clear Vertexes in the reverse lights and I do have them flash simultaneously. Is this ok?


 yes...that is IL law...no wig wag


Fire_n_Ice;879789 said:


> And lastly when I mounted the ambers in the front turns I had to drill through a double wall but I siliconed around the lighthead itself and I just found moisture in both lenses...do I have to completely fill in the outerwall to prevent this? And should I attempt to dry out 1st or will it eventually dry out? (May be a dumb question ? But I am truly a novice and DIYer)......sorry for the long post.


i can't say what happened without seeing the truck,...sounds like it wasn't sealed correctly.

e-mail me......bring your truck over with a 6 pack and i'll check it out...


----------



## sns250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Looks real good, I am working to put LED's in. Do you happen to have pictures of where you drilled into the headlights and tailights? I am doing the parking lights, and reverse lights as well.

Once again, look real good.


----------

